# Is the Rose of Tralee outdated & embarrassing?



## z104 (24 Aug 2009)

It reminds me of the lovely girls contest in Father Ted


----------



## DavyJones (24 Aug 2009)

Whats not to love?

 I hope they bring back the Calor gas housewife of the year


----------



## Ciaraella (24 Aug 2009)

Ray Darcy doesn't think so! 

[broken link removed][broken link removed]

I don't think there's any harm in it really and it is somewhat tongue in cheek.


----------



## Mpsox (24 Aug 2009)

Haven't done it in years, but I certainly remember the festival being mighty craic, most people who go to the Rose never set foot in the Dome


----------



## Caveat (24 Aug 2009)

I think either the powers that be at the Rose of Tralee have played a blinder or else some cultural postmodern ironic shift has happened because it seems to me that the event has gone from a light hearted but nevertheless highly desirable title to be proud of, to a tongue in cheek bit of craic in a relatively short space of time.

Having said that, the non-Irish roses always take it way more seriously that the Irish ones.

I always thought the whole thing was quaint, dated and sexist myself.


----------



## TarfHead (24 Aug 2009)

I've no issue with the contest or the festival, but don't understand why RTE commit so many resources to covering it. It is not, nor should be, a national event and should, at most, feature as a segment in a programme like Nationwide.

The 'media-ocracy' in Ireland seem to think the South West is the most fascinating part of this country, reflected in how many of them holiday in that area.


----------



## Abbica (24 Aug 2009)

One good thing about it is that you don't have to be stick thin and look like a model to get on it, it is more about personality etc so in that respect I think it is quite sweet. the innocence of the irish, eh!


----------



## Firefly (24 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> I always thought the whole thing was quaint, dated and sexist myself.


 
+1 .. what's the talent like this year by the way


----------



## becky (24 Aug 2009)

I agree it's outdated but not embarrassing.

I can tolerate it for 10 minutes and then change the channel but I can say that about any singing/dancing competition type show.


----------



## corkgal (24 Aug 2009)

Rose of tralee X factor style, now there is a fresh concept!!!!


----------



## smiley (24 Aug 2009)

TarfHead said:


> but don't understand why RTE commit so many resources to covering it. It is not, nor should be, a national event and should, at most, feature as a segment in a programme like Nationwide.



It has a 'HUGE' TAM rating..in fact i think the biggest of the year each year. A lot of people watch it but of course don't admit to it (like me).

I do feel though that a swim wear/bikini section was introduced...rte would defo get a red hot tam rating then


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Aug 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I hope they bring back the Calor gas housewife of the year



Deffo.  Might enter meself


----------



## mathepac (24 Aug 2009)

> ... I hope they bring back the Calor gas housewife of the year





> ... I do feel though that a swim wear/bikini section was introduced...


Hhhmmm, housewives, bikinis, cooking...


----------



## deedee80 (25 Aug 2009)

I loved it as a child and while I find it a bit cringeworthy now, I do think a lot of people still enjoy it.  I watched the 50 decades of Roses show last night and thought it was really good.


----------



## bren1916 (25 Aug 2009)

Certainly beats the bejaysis out of the endless cookery/gardening/renovations and endlese repeats usually on RTE...

Remember there's also a lot of Irish Centres around the world that have great craic in choosing _their_ Rose for the event so I hope it carries on..


----------



## Madangan (25 Aug 2009)

It is not outdated if it still pulls in the audience by the truckload and it does!! If you like something on Tv then you like it so its not embarassing to those who enjoy it.

Its only embarassing to pseudo intellectuals who find Killinaskully equally mortifying and ditto for the Eurovision -I know what I am talking about as I was that Pseudo intellectual looking down on those lesser mortals not quite as sophisticated as moiself but then I copped myself on and realised that if I didnt want to watch these programmes I could change the channel but that equally nobody had died and made me the fountain of all wisdom and that my opinion was just that..my opinion.

If you dont want to watch it dont but just because you dont like it or respect it or get it does not mean its lacking in worth or is outdated and embarassing. 

Or in other words get a life(or The Wire on dvd)!


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Aug 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Haven't done it in years, but I certainly remember the festival being mighty craic, most people who go to the Rose never set foot in the Dome


 
Same here!  Arriving back to Kerins O' Rahilly's GAA Club to a 2 man (one man and one woman) tent late at night, full of porter and cheering the clowns tearing up and down the site on motor bikes! Oh, happy days!! 

And earlier, being uptown listening to Jesse and the James Boys singing "Drop kick me This post will be deleted if not edited immediately through the goalposts of life!!!" Classic!!!!


----------



## ninsaga (26 Aug 2009)

I hadn't planned to but ended up watching it last night & found most of it quite entertaining with a good few laughs. Glad I did.


----------



## z104 (26 Aug 2009)

I definetly didn't plan on watching it but did. 

I liked the German rose.


----------



## Girlf (26 Aug 2009)

I defo wasn't planning in watching it either but saw most of it..

The German rose was funny. Also liked the Dubai & French rose.

I thought alot of them looked the same - dark hair, pulled back in a bun. Nice, standard looking girls (Its not a beauty contest like).


----------

